# "a village green"



## shawnee

Γιά σας,
  Somewhere where a ball game would have been played before the days of sports grounds. I’m thinking of using «κάποιο ισόπεδο του χωριού». Will that be ok?


----------



## GreekNative

Hello Shawnee,

I'm afraid "ισόπεδο του χωριού" is not what you're looking for, since it doesn't make any sense at all. (By the way, I think you're confusing the word "ισόπεδο", meaning "even-levelled" with the more correct in this case "γήπεδο"). 

So, I think that what you're looking for is "(η) αλάνα". Αλάνα is an open space, a ground, an acre, a small field or whatever kind of unused land where kids will go and play -usually football and usually in cities, towns, villages etc-, when there's no other place/sports facility available for that purpose. Note that in Greek the word is not only used for such space in villages.
Hope it helps.


----------



## shawnee

Thank you very much GreekNative. 
The term αλάνα completely new to me. Is it related to the expression αλανιάρης? 
Don't answer if it is against the rules, as in a new question.
Again 
ευχαριστώ


----------



## shawnee

On further consideration:
I am wondering if the particular topography I will be referring to, a mountainous rural area where flat ground is scarce, that there may not be a remote possibility that ισόπεδο might suit the image. I might even express it as 'κάποιο σπάνιο ισόπεδο .. '
Am I in the ball park? (I couldn't resist the pun, sorry)


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> Thank you very much GreekNative.
> The term αλάνα completely new to me. Is it related to the expression αλανιάρης?
> Don't answer if it is against the rules, as in a new question.
> Again
> ευχαριστώ


 
G'day shawnee , I don't know if you're interested but the link below has a very good discussion on the meaning of ' alaniaris '. It is somewhat long-winded but nevetheless good . If it contravenes the rules I suppose ireney will simply delete it .

http://www.klika.gr/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=277&Itemid=147


----------



## shawnee

Great reference Cougr. Thanks.


----------



## winegrower

shawnee said:


> On further consideration:
> I am wondering if the particular topography I will be referring to, a mountainous rural area where flat ground is scarce, that there may not be a remote possibility that ισόπεδο might suit the image. I might even express it as 'κάποιο σπάνιο ισόπεδο .. '
> Am I in the ball park? (I couldn't resist the pun, sorry)


 
As GreekNative pointed out the word "ισόπεδο" as a noun is not used in Greek. You have to add something, like "οικόπεδο" or "χώρο". If you need to specify the topography, you could use "ίσωμα" or "άνοιγμα", although the suggested "αλάνα" is by far the best.


----------



## shawnee

Thanks all. I've learnt much.


----------

